# mixing Herth. Bocourti / Vieja Breidohri



## driftwood (Feb 21, 2005)

i have a Vieja Breidohri in a 100 gallon tank and was wondering if i'd get away with adding a Bocourti thats about the same size? i also have a pair Spilurums n the tank too.


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

what size is the Vieja and what are the dimensions of the tank? I've never kept breidohri but pretty much all Vieja/Paratheraps species are semi aggressive at best and some are just down right mean. Bocourti's on the other hand I've usually seen referred to as Gentle Giants. They grow huge but are for the most part supposed to be pretty peaceful. If the Vieja is still small (3" or less) and the bocourti is the same size or even slightly larger you'd have a pretty good shot at success. If the Vieja is around 5-6" or more then I think you'll have a lot of trouble.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 21, 2005)

the breidohri is around 7.5 inches so thats a pretty good sized Vieja. the tank is a 48 by 24 by 32 i think, might need to get out the tape measure. its a odd size for a 100 gallon tank, very deep.


----------



## slyv (Jan 21, 2005)

For a 48" long tank(even at 24" wide)I think a single Vieja and a pair of Archocentrus is very good.Add about six Rainbows to that tank, sit back and enjoy.  ;-)


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

driftwood @ Tue Feb 22 said:


> . the tank is a 48 by 24 by 32 i think, might need to get out the tape measure.  its a odd size for a 100 gallon tank, very deep.


If those dimensions are correct, the tank is either a 131 USG or 104 Imperial gallon tank. Which 'gallons' were you using?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Jason_S @ Tue Feb 22 said:


> what size is the Vieja and what are the dimensions of the tank? I've never kept breidohri but pretty much all Vieja/Paratheraps species are semi aggressive at best and some are just down right mean. Bocourti's on the other hand I've usually seen referred to as Gentle Giants. They grow huge but are for the most part supposed to be pretty peaceful. If the Vieja is still small (3" or less) and the bocourti is the same size or even slightly larger you'd have a pretty good shot at success. If the Vieja is around 5-6" or more then I think you'll have a lot of trouble.


I think that this post taht jason made is quite good, but to know exactly how your cichlids will get on we need to know all your other you have. If it's only a few cichlids being housed then you'll have territorial issues by adding more stock to the tank while one fish has already claimed his territory.


----------

